# Id Please



## thaos95 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Guys, got this guy as a peru rhom. He was the size of a dime when I got him. Now he's about 3-4". Just wanted to double check and see if it's a rhom. Thanks


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes that is a rhom


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

yup thats a rhom, wait...in the second pic i think i see the gill curling.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Black diamond


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

balluupnetme said:


> Black diamond


serrasalmus rhombeus.


----------



## thaos95 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks guys, i notice the gill curling also. it started when it was small but I was able to stop it with frequent water change. Should I cut it off or leave it?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

thaos95 said:


> thanks guys, i notice the gill curling also. it started when it was small but I was able to stop it with frequent water change. Should I cut it off or leave it?


If the condition gets worse then you will have to preform surgury to remove the curled part. Keep us updated on the condition, we are always more than happy to help. There have also been other members here who have removed gill curl before. Nice black rhom by the way.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

do u have a pic of the gill curl?...i wouldnt go cutting anything off yet...do some big water changes make sure you have plenty of water flow in the tank first


----------

